# Sevin dust ???



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

I used the last of my 5% sevin dust on my squash last week. When I went to buy some more, the co-op said you couldn't get it in bags anymore, only in the little salt shaker like cans ($ 5.99 ), the can only made one application. Does this sound correct to anyone? If not where can I find 5 - 10 lbs bags of it ?


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Find some Pyrethrin type insecticide....much, much better for your garden, soil and ultimately YOU.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks swifty, I have always used sevin and never considered anything else.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Buy liquid Sevin concentrate and spray it on in the evening.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Buy liquid Sevin concentrate and spray it on in the evening.


X2 and water your plants around the base to avoid washing it off and reapply after a hard rain.


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the responses, I do water via soaker hoses in the vegie garden, and it hasn't rained enough to wash off the last of my sevin dust. I'll try to find the liquid or the pyrethrin recommened. Thanks again.


----------

